# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Figured I'd Share

## RichsBallPythons

Since i Mostly deal with snakes and breed them. Id share some stuff.

This is my recent clutch that is soon to be coming out of egg this week.




These are ones that hatched earlier this year.

----------


## Poly

I want to see the photos! When I try to view, they show up as little red "x"s on my screen...  :Frown:  I'll have to try again tommorow!

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Thats odd. They show up for me on phone or computer whether logged in or not


see if this comes up.

----------


## BG

Those are great looking pythons. great job breeding. I know its not easy.

----------



----------


## RichsBallPythons

Yea a lot of work goes into getting females ready to breed, getting eggs, incubation for 2 months and so on. 

2011-2012 breeding season already started for me so more eggs are coming around feb-june again.

----------


## Jeff

Nice BP's, Rich! 

I like the striping near the head on that mojave and the bees are always awesome! Is the clutch hatching now the Bee X Albino? If so... I think you got what you wanted in that first egg ; )

Looking foward to seeing some white snakes from that last pairing   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------



----------


## RichsBallPythons

Yes it was actually my bee and mojoave male bred to albino female.

That clutch double sired with 2 bees, 1 mojave, 1 pastel ,2 normals all 100% het albino

----------


## missfrogger

i don't know as much as i'd like to about snakes but wow!  they are gorgeous!

----------



----------


## RichsBallPythons

> i don't know as much as i'd like to about snakes but wow!  they are gorgeous!


Should see them in person. Like they glow

----------


## nickc

nice bumblebees...i was gona pick one up at the last expo i went to, but they were a little out of my price range..ended up picking up a male albino

----------



----------


## Sublime

Nice snakes man, kind of cool to have a snake breeder on a frogforum haha.  Kind of mix it up every now and then... I own a garter snake that I've owned for 10 years; don't really want him anymore because I'm into frogs, but I still take care of him.  Garter snakes are nothing compared to these pythons though.

----------



----------


## RichsBallPythons

> nice bumblebees...i was gona pick one up at the last expo i went to, but they were a little out of my price range..ended up picking up a male albino


 Male bees are 350-400 depending on quality as same with albino males. Not sure where you were looking that made you pick a albino over a bee, since their same price range.




> Nice snakes man, kind of cool to have a snake breeder on a frogforum haha.  Kind of mix it up every now and then... I own a garter snake that I've owned for 10 years; don't really want him anymore because I'm into frogs, but I still take care of him.  Garter snakes are nothing compared to these pythons though.


I started 16 years ago with kings,corns and garters. Then moved to ball pythons only, with about 55 adults right now and about 30-60 hatchlings a year, i got my hands tied.

----------


## RichsBallPythons



----------


## nickc

[QUOTE=RichsBallPythons;80929]Male bees are 350-400 depending on quality as same with albino males. Not sure where you were looking that made you pick a albino over a bee, since their same price range.[QUOTE=RichsBallPythons;80929]



I got my ball at the whites plains ny reptile expo last month. All the bees i saw were in the 400 and up range. I got a high contrast albino for only 250

----------


## RichsBallPythons

IM so dissapointed how albinos dropped too much yet pieds are still high. Albinos are highly sought after as pieds. Just dont get the pricing on this and the supply is there on both and the demand.


But this time in 2012 I should have the Following hatching.
Albino
Albino Spider
Albino Bumblebee
Albino Pastel
Bumblebee
pastel
Spider
Cinny
Super Cinny
Black Pastel
Savannah
Jigsaw
Super Mojave
Chocolate Pin het axanthic
Super chocolate
Super Chocolate Axanthic- First produced if i hit on it
Fire
Butter

----------


## nickc

I wish pieds were cheaper, i saw 250 as a steal as all the other vendors were priced higher. snake is great so far, has an awesome feeding response and switched over to f/t rats with no problem on the very first time i fed it

----------



----------


## RichsBallPythons

Pieds have dropped, and when your deep into it as I am you develop friends and connections where you can get them cheaper than the price tag you see.

Pieds will drop id say in 2012 to about 500 male 600 females. Theres no reason for them to be soo high as they are.

----------


## Jeff

Very cool videos, Rich = )

I recently sold a 2010 male Bee for $375, he was a nice guy and asked if I'd take about $50 off the asking price. It's not uncommon at shows for vendors to be willing to shave off a few bucks in some circumstances. Man, I remember when Spiders were running for $10,000 .... couldn't have been more than a decade ago. It's nice that a lot of the morphs are dropping down into the more reasonable price ranges for the average hobbyist... gotta love these snakes, its like you can literally design your own perfect python! 

I'd take a stab at pieds being slightly higher for a couple of reasons; firstly they weren't circulating in the trade until several years after albinos. The other possible reason is probably that "wow" factor. Most of my friends who aren't all that into herps tend to get a rise out of pieds, its just not a very common trait in most animals. Both are equally impressive in my book from both an appearance and genetic level (being recessive), I know how much goes into to incorporating other traits into the mix. 

Good luck with your projects Rich! I'm jealous, that last of potential offspring looks KILLLER. Hope you hit that Axanthic Super Chocolate! Too cool man...I can only imagine. I bet Christmas comes for you every time a clutch hatches = )

----------



----------


## Poly

> Thats odd. They show up for me on phone or computer whether logged in or not
> 
> 
> see if this comes up.


Kinda late reply (lol) but yeah, I can see those^^ ones, not the other ones. Great looking snakes! 

~Royce  :Smile:

----------



----------


## RichsBallPythons

> Very cool videos, Rich = )
> 
> I recently sold a 2010 male Bee for $375, he was a nice guy and asked if I'd take about $50 off the asking price. It's not uncommon at shows for vendors to be willing to shave off a few bucks in some circumstances. Man, I remember when Spiders were running for $10,000 .... couldn't have been more than a decade ago. It's nice that a lot of the morphs are dropping down into the more reasonable price ranges for the average hobbyist... gotta love these snakes, its like you can literally design your own perfect python! 
> 
> I'd take a stab at pieds being slightly higher for a couple of reasons; firstly they weren't circulating in the trade until several years after albinos. The other possible reason is probably that "wow" factor. Most of my friends who aren't all that into herps tend to get a rise out of pieds, its just not a very common trait in most animals. Both are equally impressive in my book from both an appearance and genetic level (being recessive), I know how much goes into to incorporating other traits into the mix. 
> 
> Good luck with your projects Rich! I'm jealous, that last of potential offspring looks KILLLER. Hope you hit that Axanthic Super Chocolate! Too cool man...I can only imagine. I bet Christmas comes for you every time a clutch hatches = )


Thats the Thing, pieds dont wow people as much as they say. Ive had hundreds of snakes in my collection including pieds. Not one customer went wow when i showed the Pied to them. They said wow more so on the bees,albinos,spiders,mojaves,phantoms and so on.

But ive moved away from pieds, and working strictly with albino genes from now on.

----------


## RichsBallPythons

The last clutch is hatching. Only one out so far, others be out by morning.

This is a Female normal 100% het albino

----------


## MonsterPyxie

> The last clutch is hatching. Only one out so far, others be out by morning.
> 
> This is a Female normal 100% het albino



Is it just the picture or does that female have some red to her?

Great looking balls you have! I will have post some pictures of the coral albino boa i just got  :Smile:

----------


## Badger

Awesome pythons, they look great. Now if only I can convince my dad to let me get a snake....

----------


## RichsBallPythons

Thanks, And no reds at all. They all come out with a reddish color till they shed. Since color continues to develop till first sheds.

----------


## SiNi5T3R

what's ur address so I can come rob you when ur asleep or taking a poop....LOL

----------


## RichsBallPythons

> what's ur address so I can come rob you when ur asleep or taking a poop....LOL


Insomniac so Have fun trying

----------


## Badger

Ouch, that sucks. You must be tired all the time  :Frown:

----------


## RichsBallPythons

I get maybe 2 hours sleep a night. But thats about it and i feel refreshed after that.

----------

